# Jak przejsc z wersji 'testing' na wersje 'stable' ?

## Marvell

Witam ponownie.

1. Po instalacji gentoo w make.conf wpisalem w accept_keywords ~x86, bo zalezalo mi na nowszych paczkach. 

Jednak teraz mam sporo przeroznych problemow z instalacja nowych programow lub z nieprawidlowym dzialaniem instniejacych.

Czy da sie jakos wrocic do wersji x86? chodzi mi oczywiscie o sposob, ktory nie rozsypie mi calkowicie systemu.

2. I tak na przyklad,  pcmanfm dziala mi jedynie spod roota. Gdy chce uruchomic go z mojego usera mam:

```
pcmanfm

(pcmanfm:16874): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "nimbus",

(pcmanfm:16874): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "nimbus",

process 16874: arguments to dbus_connection_send_with_reply_and_block() were incorrect, assertion "(error) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((error))" failed in file /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.3.0-r1/work/dbus-1.3.0/dbus/dbus-connection.c line 3439.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.

  D-Bus not built with -rdynamic so unable to print a backtrace

Aborted

```

Gdy zastopuje dbusa to sie uruchamia.

3. Jak widac wyzej nie mam engine'a 'nimbus', wiec chce go zainstalowac. Niestety znow bledy:

```
...

Can't locate XML/Simple.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.10.1/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.10.1/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.10.1 .) at /usr/libexec/icon-name-mapping line 12.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/libexec/icon-name-mapping line 12.

make[4]: *** [install-data-local] Error 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gtk-engines-nimbus-0.1.4/work/nimbus-0.1.4/icons/12x12/actions'

make[3]: *** [install-am] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gtk-engines-nimbus-0.1.4/work/nimbus-0.1.4/icons/12x12/actions'

make[2]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gtk-engines-nimbus-0.1.4/work/nimbus-0.1.4/icons/12x12'

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gtk-engines-nimbus-0.1.4/work/nimbus-0.1.4/icons'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

 * ERROR: x11-themes/gtk-engines-nimbus-0.1.4 failed:

 *   emake install failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 277:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "emake install failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-themes/gtk-engines-nimbus-0.1.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-themes/gtk-engines-nimbus-0.1.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gtk-engines-nimbus-0.1.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gtk-engines-nimbus-0.1.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gtk-engines-nimbus-0.1.4/work/nimbus-0.1.4'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-themes/gtk-engines-nimbus-0.1.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gtk-engines-nimbus-0.1.4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-themes/gtk-engines-nimbus-0.1.4:

 * ERROR: x11-themes/gtk-engines-nimbus-0.1.4 failed:

 *   emake install failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 277:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "emake install failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-themes/gtk-engines-nimbus-0.1.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-themes/gtk-engines-nimbus-0.1.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gtk-engines-nimbus-0.1.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gtk-engines-nimbus-0.1.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gtk-engines-nimbus-0.1.4/work/nimbus-0.1.4'

```

Co robic? Prosze o pomoc;)

wklejam jeszcze make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPS="-j2"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

LANGUAGE=48

LINGUAS="pl"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_NINELESS="19"

CLEAN_DELAY=10

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

USE="X gtk x86 apm  -kde -arts branding opengl nvidia avi bitmap-fonts crypt foomaticcdb mpeg ncurses nls pam png python gnome qt avahi alsa cups dvd hal cdr"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

```

Wybaczcie, ze pisze o tym wszystkim w jednym temacie, ale to chyba nie wszystko jeszcze i mam nadzieje ze moderacja nie bedzie miala nic przeciwko zebym kontynuowal w tym temacie;)

----------

## dziadu

Zrobiles aktualizacje perla (teraz lub w przeszlosci) ale wiele dodatkowych modulów do perla nie zostalo zainstalowanych w nowa sciezke. U ciebie moduly sa poszukiwane w

```
/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/i686-linux
```

ale ich nie znajduje bo znajduja sie pewnie w

```
/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux
```

 albo podobnie.

Musisz przeinstalowac np ten pakiet: 

```
emerge XML-Simple -pv
```

Jak sie przyjrzysz to zobaczysz zbieznosc z tym: 

```
Can't locate XML/Simple.pm in @INC
```

W ten sposob mozesz odgadnac i przeinstalowac pozostale paczki gdy wyskoczy Ci blad kompilacji. Liste wszystkich paczek do przeinstalowania zrobisz wykonuajc to polecenie:

```
qfile `ls /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/x86_64-linux/`
```

Jesli zamiast wersji 5.8.8 perla miales inna to zmien numerki w poleceniu powyzej. qfile znajdziesz w 

```
emerge portage-utils -pv
```

Zeby oszczedzic instalowanie za kazdym razem od poczatku nimbusa zrob cos takiego:

```
cd /usr/portage/x11-themes/gtk-engines-nimbus/

ebuild gtk-engines-nimbus-0.1.4.ebuild compile
```

Po kazdym bledzie jaki sie pojawi przeinstaluj odpowiedni modul z perla i ponownie wykonaj:

```
ebuild gtk-engines-nimbus-0.1.4.ebuild compile
```

i tak w kolko az zakonczysz sukcesem.

Wtedy wykonasz te polecenie:

```
ebuild gtk-engines-nimbus-0.1.4.ebuild install qmerge clean
```

 i pakiet bedzie zainstalowany.

Wszystkie te polecenia (ebuild) musisz wykonywac oczywiscie w katalogu 

```
/usr/portage/x11-themes/gtk-engines-nimbus/
```

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> Zeby oszczedzic instalowanie za kazdym razem od poczatku nimbusa zrob cos takiego: 

 

Mowisz o tym, zeby ominac kazdorazowe rozpakowywanie zrodel? To raczej dlugo nie trwa. Jak sie wywali to i tak sie nie zainstaluje.

----------

## Marvell

Dzieki za odzew.

Nimbus juz zainstalowalem.

Zmodyfikowalem troche to polecenie do wyszukania paczek do przeinstalowania:

```
root@gentoo arek # qfile `ls /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/i686-linux/`

sys-kernel/linux-headers (/usr/include/linux)

sys-kernel/linux-headers (/usr/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/include/linux)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/arm/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/m68k/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/blackfin/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/s390/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/score/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/um/sys-i386/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/um/sys-x86_64/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/um/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/um/sys-ppc/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/sh/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/ia64/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/microblaze/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/alpha/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/h8300/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/parisc/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/sparc/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/cris/include/arch-v32/mach-fs/mach/hwregs/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/cris/include/arch-v32/arch/hwregs/iop/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/cris/include/arch-v32/arch/hwregs/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/cris/include/arch-v32/mach-a3/mach/hwregs/iop/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/cris/include/arch-v32/mach-a3/mach/hwregs/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/cris/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/avr32/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/powerpc/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/mips/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/xtensa/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/m32r/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/frv/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/mn10300/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/tools/perf/util/include/linux)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/tools/perf/util/include/asm)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/security)

sys-devel/gcc (/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include/g++-v4/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bits)

sys-devel/gcc (/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include/g++-v4/bits)

sys-devel/gcc (/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/include/g++-v4/bits)

sys-devel/gcc (/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/include/g++-v4/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bits)

sys-apps/acl (/usr/include/sys)

sys-apps/hal (/usr/libexec/scripts/linux)

x11-base/xorg-server (/usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux)

media-libs/alsa-lib (/usr/include/sys)

sys-libs/pam (/etc/security)

sys-libs/pam (/lib/security)

sys-libs/pam (/usr/include/security)

sys-libs/ncurses (/etc/terminfo/l/linux)

sys-libs/ncurses (/usr/share/terminfo/l/linux)

sys-libs/glibc (/usr/include/arpa)

sys-libs/glibc (/usr/include/bits)

sys-libs/glibc (/usr/include/sys)

sys-libs/glibc (/usr/include/netinet)

sys-libs/glibc (/usr/include/gnu)

```

Czy na pewno wynik jest prawidlowy? Czy oznacza to ze musze przeemegrowac te wszystkie pakiety od nowa? sporo tego;]

----------

## ArnVaker

 *Marvell wrote:*   

> Czy da sie jakos wrocic do wersji x86? chodzi mi oczywiscie o sposob, ktory nie rozsypie mi calkowicie systemu.

 

Wywalić ~ z make.conf, a potem zapodać:

```
cd /var/db/pkg/ ; for package in */* ; do echo =$package ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords ; done
```

Aktualizować normalnie -- z czasem system się ustabilizuje...

A po aktualizacji perla zapuść:

```
perl-cleaner --all
```

I będziesz miał z głowy :)

----------

## Marvell

 *Quote:*   

> cd /var/db/pkg/ ; for package in */* ; do echo =$package ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords ; done

  sprytne;]

No ok, juz zaczyna to jakos wygladac.

Tylko co zrobic z tym pcmanfm?  dalej nie dziala na zwyklym uzytkowniku.

przebudowalem niektore paczki z wyniku polecenia

```
qfile `ls /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/i686-linux/`
```

, ale to nic nie dalo.

Po wpisaniu ponownie tego polecenia dalej mam te same wpisy.

Mam jeszcze kilka innych drobnostek z urxvt i moc, ale to moze pozniej;]

----------

## Marvell

No ok, mam już w miarę porządek w systemie;) Jednak jak zwykle musi byc jakieś 'ale'.

1. Nie wiem jak poprawnie skonfigurować HALa, żebym mógł montować pendrive'y itp w pcmanfm. Pod rootem oczywiście po kliknięciu ładnie się montuje, ale chcę aby było to możliwe dla zwykłego usera. Próbowałem  http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HAL_(Polski) ale to nic nie daje, albo działa tylko do restartu systemu.

2. W jaki sposób ustawić dobrze polskie znaki? Mam ustawione locale.gen i keymap=pl, dopisałem do xorga:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option "XkbRules" "xorg" 

    Option "XkbLayout"    "pl"

    Option "XkbModel"     "pc105" 

```

Ale polskie znaki mogę wpisywać dopiero gdy wstukam w konsoli:

```
setxkbmap pl 
```

 dodałem to sobie do xinitrc, ale to tylko obejście problemu, a nie rozwiązanie.

macie jakieś pomysły?

 :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

bylo, bylo, bylo. dodaj sie do grupy plugdev, odnosnie hala i polskich znakow poszukaj na tym formu jakiegos tematu gdzie to bylo, hint: keyboard fdi hal.

----------

## Marvell

Dzięki, teraz już wszystko gra.

Mam jeszcze pewien problem z alsamixerem, equalizerem dla alsy. Tzn nie wiem w jaki sposób zmusić operę i audaciousa, aby korzystały z ejego ustawień. 

MOC i firefox korzysta z ustawień EQ, a audacious i opera nie.

Why?

.asoundrc

```
pcm.plugequal{

  type equal

    slave.pcm "plug:dmix"

}

ctl.equal{

  type equal

}

         

#I couldn't get this working, but I just assume it's essential

pcm.equal{

  type plug

  slave.pcm "plug:dmix"

}

             

pcm.!default {

  type plug                                                                                      

  slave.pcm "plugequal"                                                                          

}

```

----------

